# Disney haunted mansion



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

I started working on this kit finally. It's been in it's box since 99. I started working on the seams with bondo filler, then my Aves showed up in the mail. Aves is awesome stuff. I'll post some pic's tonight.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Can't wait! Is it the mansion, or some of the figures?


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

It's the Escape from The Crypt. I actually have it primered and ready for paint now.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

ok, here are some pic's. I don't think I will ever use bondo again, Aves is the way to go.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

First time I've ever seen one being built-up! Schweet!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I've never seen a finished version of this kit either, so I'm really looking forward to this! Looks great so far NW!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I love that stone grey/ghosty look you've given the executioner. Makes him look phantasmic!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Very cool. I don't think I have actually seen this kit built up either, aside from the pictures on the box. I had the organ/mummy kit in the series wayyyyyyyyyy back...


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

I almost started painting the fleshy parts last night with a brush. The little guys face is smaller than my thumbnail, so I thought what the heck. Then I thought well I have to spray the big guy, so I'll wait to airbrush em. The inside of the coffin has no detail at all, so it'll be treated to some rotting red velvet fabric.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

That is so cool! I can't wait to see what the finished kit looks like!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I had the Organist and Vampire when I was a kid (they're in a hundred pieces in parts unknown). I would love to have these again!! Maybe Round 2 can get Disney... I know... they could sell them in the Disney stores!


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah, I know. I had all of them when I was a kid. I'll be happy when I get "Grave robbers Reward". Thats the other one that I want.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

well...they are from MPC originally.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Wow that is cool! I have all these kits but have not built them yet. I can't wait to see it finished too. I love that coffin. Keep us posted please! Excellent work so far!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Back in the day, the only one I could get my hands on was _Play It Again, Sam_ (the organist at the keyboard). I'd love to have another one, but they're pretty rare these days and usually out of my price range. A couple of years ago I was fortunate enough to get my hands on a complete _Grave Robber's Reward_ kit for a decent price because the box was a bit beaten up. If we're lucky, maybe we'll eventually see a reissue of these kits through Round 2.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

I was thinking about lighting this kit. A flickering light for inside the crypt, a light in the coffin pointing at the skeleton, and maybe a torch or lantern with a flickering light to light the rest. Any Ideas?


----------



## diamondj (Nov 16, 2009)

NW Monster said:


> I was thinking about lighting this kit. A flickering light for inside the crypt, a light in the coffin pointing at the skeleton, and maybe a torch or lantern with a flickering light to light the rest. Any Ideas?


Maybe build a stone wall as a backdrop and put a couple of wall sconces on it like they have in the ride:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2416276067

then set up some small doll house flicker bulbs in them?

For the coffin I'd go with a green LED shining on the ghoul inside similar to the conservatory coffin in the ride, a green LED shining up from the hole in the stone floor, a red LED on the executioner, and maybe a bicolor red/blue LED on the escapee so that it's red at first and the changes to blue when the ghoul pops up (using a pin switch that the ghoul hits when he's sitting up fully). 

Love the HM kits and the Pirates zap action kits MPC made back in the day. I had one of the Pirates kits as a kid (long gone now except for the medallion that came with the kit). 

I've often wondered if it would be worth replacing the loops/hooks for the rubber bands on the kit parts with metal epoxied into place and what you could replace the rubber bands with that would be more durable? Elastic maybe? 

Jim


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

diamondj said:


> I've often wondered if it would be worth replacing the loops/hooks for the rubber bands on the kit parts with metal epoxied into place and what you could replace the rubber bands with that would be more durable? Elastic maybe?
> 
> Jim


In this thread Bizzarobrian was considering the idea of replacing the rubber bands on his Gigantic Frankenstein kit with something with more durability/longevity than rubber bands. IMO a metal spring, something similar to the return spring on a carburetor, would do the trick. The difficult part would be finding one that is the right size and has the same relative "pull strength" as a rubber band--too loose, and the kit won't operate the way it should; too tight, and it would put undue stress on the kit parts and likely cause the loops/hooks to break prematurely. Maybe the type of spring in an ink pen? Obviously too small for Bizzarobrian's purposes, but might be just right for these Haunted Mansion & Pirate kits.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

I gave up on springs. The springs in pens were too short, too thick, and once stretched, retained that stretched length. I even tore apart an old VCR looking for the right spring. I'll find them some day. I'm not using the zap action on this one. I'm not going to use them on the Pirates kits that I just got either. If the rubber bands can be replaced easily on the Pirate kits, I might do it. But the skeletons are so brittle already.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well then, that settles the "ink pen springs" issue; thanks for letting us know it didn't work out. For me, it's not really an issue since I'm not a fan of the whole "Zap Action" thing. I'm planning to build mine just like any other kit (i.e., cement the parts in place), though I'll at least have the luxury of deciding which positions to put the movable parts into.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, I gave them some flesh and painted the base. Go a few touch ups to do on the base and a few washes.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Lookin' good! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice color on the base! Looks like real slate for sure!

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

If anyone made resin kits of these, I would buy em!


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

I should have made some molds before I started painting.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

You'd make some $$ for sure!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

And you'd get a bad reputation as a recaster among a large percentage of modelers.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

If I made copies, they would be for me.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

and me.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like that executioner spends his evenings swilling ale up at the grog shop. He's built kind of like me, now that I think of it.

Urk! Off to the gym.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

If I can find where I packed mine I'll try to recast it if I can. I still have 2 "Play it again Sam" one built and one unbuilt


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Incredibly cool!! This one and "Play It Again Sam" were always my favorites, but I never got 'em when I was a kid. You're doing a fine job on this one, and if you do add lights, that'll bump it up into uber-coolness. Can't wait to see it finished, and thanks for the wip pics!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great so far NW! These kits and the POTC are some of my most coveted kits of my collection. All of them are cool. I am planning on using the artwork from the booklet that came with the Haunted Mansion 33 1/3 record album from the 60's,as a paint guide for my "crypt" model. Very cool artwork. I got the album from Disney World in 1974 and saw the HM in person. Good times. Your pics make me want to dig it out right now and get to work on it! the lighting idea sounds cool too. I wonder what it would look like with green light coming from the hole in the floor? BTW if you are as big an HM fan as I am,you should check out the Doombuggies.com website,real cool. Keep us posted! Please!


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, I got the little guy finished today. I wanted to show everybody how small this guy is.










Finished


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

That is looking fantastic! Keep us posted. 

Hooty


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

azdacuda said:


> If I can find where I packed mine I'll try to recast it if I can. I still have 2 "Play it again Sam" one built and one unbuilt


very bad idea. you will blacklist yourself with a great many other modelers and their organizations by doing so.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I dont get it. Where is the line drawn? Is polar Lights a recaster for putting out James Bond and Odd Job? They certainly did not sculpt them.
Unless someone knows for sure that Round two is gonna fork over licensing for a product with limited appeal, I dont see the harm.
And the pirates kits will never be repopped 'cause Disney wants the "New" pirates to be the standard.
Just sayin...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I can see if Round 2 picks these kits up and produces them,then it would be wrong. I can see NOTHING wrong with making a few copies of a kit that will most likely NEVER be produced again. How about the people who make copies of Aurora parts to sell? Or unlicensed resin kits??


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

razorwyre1 said:


> very bad idea. you will blacklist yourself with a great many other modelers and their organizations by doing so.






Yeah, you gotta worry about what the people over at the Clubhouse think...


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

The recasts would be for me and my friends, I see no harm in it since these kits are no longer produced and this will never affect the value or the original styrene kits since its resin.

Personally I could care less about being black listed, this is about personal choice and freedom to do what I want to do.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

azdacuda said:


> The recasts would be for me and my friends, I see no harm in it since these kits are no longer produced and this will never affect the value or the original styrene kits since its resin.
> 
> Personally I could care less about being black listed, this is about personal choice and freedom to do what I want to do.


Simple and easy as that!


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeIiYj5g0Z0
> Yeah, you gotta worry about what the people over at the Clubhouse think...


Thats too funny LMAO


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

azdacuda said:


> Thats too funny LMAO


That's what it all boils down to!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

azdacuda said:


> The recasts would be for me and my friends, I see no harm in it since these kits are no longer produced and this will never affect the value or the original styrene kits since its resin.
> 
> Personally I could care less about being black listed, this is about personal choice and freedom to do what I want to do.


----------



## azdacuda (May 7, 2008)

Ok my God your killing me Mitchellmania LMAO

Here's one for you


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

LOL!! "It's just a model. shhhhh!" LOL!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hunch said:


> I dont get it. Where is the line drawn? Is polar Lights a recaster for putting out James Bond and Odd Job? They certainly did not sculpt them.


Even though they didn't sculpt the James Bond and Odd Job kits (to use your example) they're not recasters because they went through the proper steps to be able to legitimately re-issue those (and other) kits--legal documents giving them the right to do so, licensing fees paid, obtaining the original molds (the ones that still existed, that is), etc..



Mitchellmania said:


> I can see if Round 2 picks these kits up and produces them, then it would be wrong. I can see NOTHING wrong with making a few copies of a kit that will most likely NEVER be produced again.


"Most likely never" and "definitely never" are two very different terms. At this point, although it's highly unlikely the Haunted Mansion and Pirates of the Caribbean kits will be released any time in the near future, we don't know with absolute certainty that they won't be. There was a time I (and many modelers) thought Revell would never re-issue the Tijuana Taxi and Rommel's Rod, but they did. Who's to say Round 2 doesn't have plans to re-issue those kits two or three or five years from now?

Clearly, the issue of recasting is subject to opinion; some people see no harm in it, others believe it's completely wrong, and others find it acceptable to a point. There was a dealer called Retro Resin who, for several years, was selling resin versions of several kits that were long out of production, and even those who were staunchly against recasting in any form turned a blind eye towards them. Then Moebius and Dencomm legitimately reissued many of the kits Retro Resin had been selling, and suddenly Retro Resin was evil incarnate (and is now out of business). So even among those who completely disagree with the practice of recasting, there are occasionally "shades of grey".



Mitchellmania said:


> How about the people who make copies of Aurora parts to sell?


That seems to be one of those "grey" areas. Apparently, as long as you're only recasting a replacement part here or there and not an entire kit, it's acceptable to most modelers (though I'm sure there are some who disagree with this practice as well). It's an issue that will never be settled because everyone seems to make their own rules with regards to where the line is drawn (myself included).



Mitchellmania said:


> Or unlicensed resin kits??


That's an entirely different matter. There is no doubt that they are technically illegal, which is why so many Cease and Desist orders are issued on a semi-regular basis. But the people who create "original" resin kits are not simply taking someone else's pre-existing work and making copies of that.

Believe me, I know I'm in no position to tell people what they should or shouldn't do. But I _can_ state my opinion (and that's all it is, an opinion) of what I believe is right and what I believe is wrong.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mitchellmania said:


> How about the people who make copies of Aurora parts to sell?


I'm one of the guys who recasts Aurora parts for the collectors.
I'm also very much against recasting kits.
I realise this seems like a contradiction and I'll accept all criticisms I get for the statement.
The reason I cast these parts is to help out the BUILDERS of Auroras who have most of the kit but need parts to complete them. They have bought their kits in the first place so I'm not taking money from Aurora (not that it matters- they no longer exist anyway). Their kits would still be in the boxes gathering dust if there was no way to get the parts to complete them. I charge absolutely nothing for them and believe me, it's not cheap to make the molds or cast the parts, or post them half way around the world!! I've already spent over 4 figures to do this and I don't regret a cent of it. There's no way I'll EVER deny ANYONE this service as long as it's used to complete built models and is not used to help sell kits. That's why I do it- to help put built kits on display shelves and for no other reason. I also won't cast parts to kits that are still readily available like the Revell and Monogram reissues of Aurora kits- not that I don't want to help, it's just that the cost of the moldmaking outweighs the cost of finding the kit on eBay or on the boards.
I have been asked on several occasions to cast complete kits but it's something I just can't bring myself in all good conscience to do. I know how to do it- it's dead easy- but I value my reputation on the boards and all the friends I have here and there's no way I'd risk those friendships that mean so much to me for a few grand. Besides- I already have self esteem issues and couldn't live with myself if I started ripping off others work whether they plan on reissuing the kits or not. As Zombie rightly stated, Revell have reissued kits like Rommels Rod and Tijuana Taxi- kits that 2 years ago we thought would never ever see the light of day again. With all the interest being generated for all the old, much loved kits these days, it doesn't pay to second guess the model companies......

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well said Chris :thumbsup: I think everyone here knows exactly what your passion for the Original Auroras is... and you'll find many a kindred spirit here as well :thumbsup: The service that Chris has provided at absolutely no cost to anyone but himself, to cast small needed parts to kits long out of production from a company that no longer exists and hasn't for over 30 years, is admirable and nothing less...
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Denis.

NW Monster, I apologise for the thread hijack.
You're doing an excellent job on your kit mate!!:thumbsup: I can't wait to see how it comes up!
I remember seeing these ones in the shops but I never picked them up. I did get the pirates though...

Chris.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

yeah, I just wanted everyone to see it being built. I didn't think it was going to bring up ETHICS. Now that I've had a lot of responses to the build, I have a question. I bought this kit in 98 for $145. I thought Jeez why don't I just buy a kick ass resin kit? But it is the nostalgia thing. I got it from John F. Green Inc. I still have the recepit. Question is: Why dosen't anyone want to build their's? I bought it to build it, not as an investment in my future. Just build it. What, are you going to wait till it is worth $400 then sell it? then after you see a build up, youre gonna say why didn't I keep it. Then spend $500 getting another. I have a lot of your grail kits in my closet and I will build them. SO, what do you guy's think so far? The hair on the little guy has no detail and I didn't want to re do the whole head. The eyes are horrible too. No Creases for paint to flow into Etc. The executioner has no eyes at all. Just 2 slits. I WANT EVERYONE THAT HAS ONE OF THESE KITS TO BUILD THEY'RE KITS THIS YEAR AND HAVE A CONTEST. As far as the re casting issues. I'm going to have to recast stuff on the 2 POTC kits that I just got because of damage. If someone needs a part, I'll do my best to help out. Don't label me as a recaster.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, the topic of the "r"word gets pretty heated sometimes.....

I like the way you think mate! I love building these old classics and the nostalgic feeling is a real buzz for me. There's a stack of guys here who do beautiful work on them- too many to mention!!
The crudity of a lot of old figures is a part of their charm IMHO. They can be real challenge sometimes, but it feels great when you've finally got it all done and on the shelf.

Chris.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I thought I had more pictures, including close-ups, but I guess not. Here's the kit I built. It was missing a couple of parts, as I had to make my own shovel and large axe for the guard to hold.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

That is so cool. I am trying to deviate from the box art and do my own thing. You did just the same. Come on people show us your photo's.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

nw, i want to apologize for sending the topic off on a tangent. it wasnt my intention to do so, but i should have realized that bringing up the "r" word would do that.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Auroranut said:


> I'm one of the guys who recasts Aurora parts for the collectors.
> I'm also very much against recasting kits.
> I realise this seems like a contradiction and I'll accept all criticisms I get for the statement.
> The reason I cast these parts is to help out the BUILDERS of Auroras who have most of the kit but need parts to complete them. They have bought their kits in the first place so I'm not taking money from Aurora (not that it matters- they no longer exist anyway). Their kits would still be in the boxes gathering dust if there was no way to get the parts to complete them. I charge absolutely nothing for them and believe me, it's not cheap to make the molds or cast the parts, or post them half way around the world!! I've already spent over 4 figures to do this and I don't regret a cent of it. There's no way I'll EVER deny ANYONE this service as long as it's used to complete built models and is not used to help sell kits. That's why I do it- to help put built kits on display shelves and for no other reason. I also won't cast parts to kits that are still readily available like the Revell and Monogram reissues of Aurora kits- not that I don't want to help, it's just that the cost of the moldmaking outweighs the cost of finding the kit on eBay or on the boards.
> ...


Buying recasts of old Aurora kits got me back into the modeling hobby again! And you know what, when Polar Lights produced the kits again...
I bought them too for a lot cheaper!! Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well NW, I wish I could show you photos, but I don't have any of these kits 
They are very high on my want list, but I just haven't been able to pull the trigger. One of these days...

Good job on that little guy (I didn't realize how small he was!), I like the paint details you've added to him. I am enjoying watching your progress, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

NW Monster said:


> Now that I've had a lot of responses to the build, I have a question. I bought this kit in 98 for $145. I thought Jeez why don't I just buy a kick ass resin kit? But it is the nostalgia thing. I got it from John F. Green Inc. I still have the recepit. Question is: Why dosen't anyone want to build their's? I bought it to build it, not as an investment in my future. Just build it. What, are you going to wait till it is worth $400 then sell it? then after you see a build up, youre gonna say why didn't I keep it. Then spend $500 getting another. I have a lot of your grail kits in my closet and I will build them.


Well, that goes back to why people buy kits in the first place. I believe there are more builders than collectors (and I know some people are both) and I've never purchased a kit without the intention of building it. You'd have to ask someone else about the "collector" mentality, because I don't understand it and couldn't possibly explain it.



NW Monster said:


> SO, what do you guy's think so far? The hair on the little guy has no detail and I didn't want to re do the whole head. The eyes are horrible too. No Creases for paint to flow into Etc. The executioner has no eyes at all. Just 2 slits.


I think you're doing a great job! By today's standards these are tough kits to build and paint--minimal or non-existent detail, parts that fit together with varying degrees of gaps, etc.--and so far yours is one of the best build-ups I've seen. I like (and agree with) your idea of using colors that make it different from the box art. Not only will this make your kit stand out among other builds, it also makes your build-up truly your own. :thumbsup:



NW Monster said:


> I WANT EVERYONE THAT HAS ONE OF THESE KITS TO BUILD THEY'RE KITS THIS YEAR AND HAVE A CONTEST.


I'd love to participate in this; I have three of the Pirates kits and one of the Haunted Mansion kits (so far) in my stash. Unfortunately, there are other issues that are keeping me from building at the moment (which is why my stack of unbuilt kits is currently at 500+ and growing), but I'll do it if things change.



NW Monster said:


> As far as the re casting issues. I'm going to have to recast stuff on the 2 POTC kits that I just got because of damage. If someone needs a part, I'll do my best to help out. Don't label me as a recaster.


IMO it you're recasting a part here or there to further your build or to help another modeler complete their kit (like Auroranut does) that's fine. It's the people that illegitimately recast entire kits that I disagree with. Again this is only my opinion, and I sincerely hope this won't deviate this thread again.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

500 kits!!!! I have about 27 figure kits and some I also bought bases for. I just opened my Yahger Vol 6 (Frank and The Dr) the other night. I've had it for at least 7 years. now I know why his kits are so pricey, they're amazing. I think this will be the next one being built. Then again I picked up 2 POTC kits a couple of weeks ago. I don't think they will take too long to build. I think I'll have some plexiglass cases made for them. I want them floating on a water base.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Which POTC kits do you have? It'd be great to see you building those!!

Chris.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

Dead mans raft and Freed in the nick of time.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

NW Monster said:


> 500 kits!!!!


Yeah, that's a rough estimate; I may actually have more or less, but I don't think I'm too far off. I've been building models since the late 60s and I think I have at least one kit from almost every genre.



Auroranut said:


> Which POTC kits do you have? It'd be great to see you building those!!
> 
> Chris.


Currently I have "Hoist High the Jolly Roger", "Ghost of the Treasure Guard", and "Dead Man's Raft". Jolly Roger and Ghost are both mint condition kits that still had the cellophane shrink-wrap on them when I received them. Dead Man's Raft was an unfinished build-up, but it's complete and easily buildable.

BTW, if anyone has a "Condemned to Chains Forever" and/or a "Play It Again, Sam" (from the Haunted Mansion line) kit they'd be willing to sell for a reasonable price, let me know.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

NW Monster said:


> Question is: Why dosen't anyone want to build their's? I bought it to build it, not as an investment in my future. Just build it.


Trust me. I want to build mine.
But for some reason, it just keeps getting bumped from making it to my workbench.
I only manage to finish a few kits a year. Usually ones started in a previous year.
Right now, I have over a dozen kits that are being worked on.
http://www.tylisaari.com/models/onthebench.htm
Every time I think I might get my HM kit on the bench, something newer (to me) comes along and jumps ahead in line.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

Even though these figures are so small, I tried to airbrush the skin tones on the executioner. I already had a base color, so I shot a darker color of the flesh and then tried to highlight the muscles then sprayed the base color over both to try to make it all blend in. Tomorrow I should be able to do the eyes, pastel work, a few washes, and start masking for the Krylon texture paint for his clothing. I wish I had a airbrush maid, so after I spray I can sit in front of the TV and veg out. The needle on my paashe fine tip already looks like my grandmothers arthritic finger (RIP) and It's ony been used 4 times. I am very careful, but jeez. 










and


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Looks really good so far.
I am amazed at how much detail you have brought out already.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

OK, more progress. I was just going to line the inside of the casket with red velvet, yes I bought some. But I started with some clay and I kept with it. The inside of the coffin has no detail at all. I remember when I was a kid, I stuffed cotton balls into the places that seemed unfinished. I am still going to try and have the velvet on the coffin lid. I have finished the big guy. The photo doesn't show the dry brushing of his clothing or his eyes. I tyied to make his legs look like he had leggings, but it ended up being flesh toned, oh well. I'll show that later. If you ever try to use textured paint, be careful. I barely touched him with my rubber glove before it was fully dry. Don't do THIS. I also lost all of the detail for his rope belt. I should have put mold builder on it, DOH. So I need to find some real rope to show off his belly I am really digging this kit even though it is only 8 years younger than me.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

the tunic looks great!!!!
by the way, heres a technique for the same coloration as the texture paint, but without the actual texture:
get what is called a "stipple sponge" from a theatrical makeup supplier. this is an extremely course synthetic sponge, which is far more air than plastic, and is quite stiff. its used in theater to do "5 o'clock shadow" (among other things) as it leaves tiny dots of makeup on the skin. just substitute "paint" for "makeup" and "plastic" for skin, and youve got it, except without the drying problems you mentioned.


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 1998)

Love these kits. Have most of the POTC kits (need raft) but have yet to get any Haunted Mansions yet. Great work on this classic!!


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks. I think I'm going to scrap the rope around his waist and replace it with a wide black belt. Where am I going to find a buckle?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

same place ya found that coffin lining :thumbsup:
looks good so far !! 
hb


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

Well the belt thing wasn't working tonight. I should have done the belt before I painted. So, Aves to the rescue. I made a new rope belt that looks more realistic. For some reason the rope is overexposed in the photo. So once the belt is painted, he'll be done. Next is the Corpse and the coffin and I'm done. This is taking a long time.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

NW Monster said:


> This is taking a long time.




Pretty darn quick by my standards.
I've got kits that have been in progress for going on 3 years now.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

Got the pop up Skeleton done yesterday. Hopefully I'll get the coffin done this weekend. I was going to try red velvet on the coffin, but I think I'll have to go AVES on the coffin lid.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The skeleton looks reeeeeal good! Almost seems like he's gonna start clapping. Nice job.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

NWM,

I'm missing "The Vampire's Midnight Madness" from the Haunted Mansion series and never got any of the Pirates of the Caribbean. It's nice to see this kit in progress as mine are all in need of refurbishment. When I get around to redoing them I hope to do as good a job of painting them as you have.

Regarding the use of springs to replace the rubber bands: try your local hardware/home improvement store. They have all kinds of springs; I found one for my Gigantic Frankenstein that worked perfectly. It would be wise to reinforce the attachment points of the plastic kit parts with more plastic or metal.

There have been numerous threads about recasting. If Round 2 ever reissues the Disney-themed kits you can be sure that they would be completely legit. However, the licen$e fees would probably add so much to the price that the mass-produced styrene kits would cost as much as handmade resin recasts.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

Well, it's finally finished. This was tough. If you think about it, this is painting 5 figures. I don't know what to work on next. POTC, COTW, Yagher Frankie and Doc, too many choices.

Chris


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That really turned out beautifully, Chris! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Awesome!!!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Very nice job all around! Wonderful shading and colors!
Great job!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Great job!


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks awesome. Great kit, and nice job.

Does this model have any of that Disney Snap-action stuff going on? I'm not up on these kits.

g.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great work!!!!

Randy


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice work. I had never even heard of these kits until I saw some of the posts on the board. I've always enjoyed the Mansion when visiting Disney and these are cool kits from it. Again, great job, I would love to pick up some of these if they are ever released again.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

looks fantastic!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Strong work, Chris; beautiful build-up! :thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

The white bearded guy looks like Grumpy!! lol Nice buildup!!


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Wonderful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

bizzarobrian said:


> The white bearded guy looks like Grumpy!!


I was thinking Mel Brooks.


----------



## NW Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks everybody. Hopefully I'll score "the grave robbers Reward" some day. I rarely see that one on EVIL BAY.

Chris


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

NW Monster said:


> Thanks everybody. Hopefully I'll score "the grave robbers Reward" some day. I rarely see that one on EVIL BAY.
> 
> Chris


I know what you mean. I finally got one for a decent price only because the box was "less than perfect". Now if I could just get my hands on a _Play It Again, Sam_ kit for a reasonable price...


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Fantastic build up of the HM crypt NW!! I like what you did with that coffin interior,looks great! Thanks for sharing the progress shots,always like to see the techniques,and any problem spots that any builds can have. I hope you have good luck finding "Grave Robber's Reward",I paid @$100.00 for mine on ebay years ago,so I can see it being even more pricey now. I have all 4 of these kits,and have not built them yet,mostly because of shelf space issues. Great work man!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Fantastic! The best one I've seen!


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

This is just TERRIFIC work! You've created a beautiful rendition of a very cool kit; thanks for sharing!


----------

